# five year water supply?



## Osmosis (Jun 25, 2017)

I have three 55 gallon plastic barrels specifically designed for water storage. In each barrel of water I added .73 oz of water preserver concentrate which I purchased in a survival store. The water preserver is supposed to keep the water safe for up to five years. Has anyone used this method of water storage and tested the purity of the preserved water?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Osmosis said:


> I have three 55 gallon plastic barrels specifically designed for water storage. In each barrel of water I added .73 oz of water preserver concentrate which I purchased in a survival store. The water preserver is supposed to keep the water safe for up to five years. Has anyone used this method of water storage and tested the purity of the preserved water?


The best thing to do is try it and, after five years, send a sample for testing.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

I'd be adding a dose of chlorine in a year ....

you didn't indicate the source of the water you stored - hopefully it was municipal supplied ....


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

What is in the "water preserver concentrate"? Water really doesn't need to be preserved. Add a little chlorine, and keep it out of the light; it will last longer than you will.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> What is in the "water preserver concentrate"? Water really doesn't need to be preserved. Add a little chlorine, and keep it out of the light; it will last longer than you will.


it's usually the same crap they add to fish aquariums ....


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Guess I'm confused since when do people store water for five years doesn't anyone rotate. Ok I'm a little jaded right now because I tried to store a bunch on our voyage and the weight became a problem so we ended up dumping it. Since we have desalination and power supplies we could always produce more. Even if we were inland though don't people collect rain water and treat it. Wouldn't you use oldest first and newest last? I can't imagine having more then a year old supply knowing it's going to rain at least once a year.


----------



## Osmosis (Jun 25, 2017)

Yes, it's treated municipal tap water.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

For storage, I have one of these 160 gallon stackable tanks, discussed here.

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/food-health-fitness-survival/73321-160-gallon-water-reserve.html










IMO, water storage is just one component and probably the least important as I have lots of 6 gallon plastic containers around. My emphasis is more on the attainment of water, such as thru the filtration of pond/lake water. I also have the tools to pull the submersible pump from my well & have a well bucket that can be lowered down to the underground water. I also have a flex well pump sitting on the barn shelf that can replace the existing pump & run directly from my solar panels.

I sure wouldn't expect my stores to last a year... much less five years. It takes a lot of water to survive, especially in the gardens.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

I would concentrate on how to collect/ obtain water and treat rather than store a 5 year supply.


----------



## Osmosis (Jun 25, 2017)

The active ingredient in the water preservative is sodium hypochlorite @ 5.25%. The rest is composed of inert ingredients @ 94.75%.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Osmosis said:


> The active ingredient in the water preservative is sodium hypochlorite @ 5.25%. The rest is composed of inert ingredients @ 94.75%.


Sodium hypochlorite is the main ingredient in Clorox. Bet that survival store charged you more than what I pay at Sam's Club. 

https://www.clorox.com/our-story/safe-water-project/


----------



## Osmosis (Jun 25, 2017)

Living in the suburbs in a drought-prone area, I must rely on the municipal water system. Therefore I must store it in bulk for a possible long-term disaster. If i need an immediate supply of water, I can use the water in my hot water tank.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I have enough dry chlorine to last me five lifetimes.

I have filter systems, UV light system, and a still to process water if ever needed.

I sit on a lake and a river, river is 50 feet behind my shop, and I am capable of pumping from it.

I do have 150 gallons of potable water stored in case I have to button up for a bit.

I have a hard time fathoming water shortage.

Have had 3 inches of rain in the last two days according to my weather station.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

SOCOM42 said:


> Have had 3 inches of rain in the last two days according to my weather station.


Sounds like the remnants of that tropical storm got you too. We had 3 inches here just on Friday. The wind did a number on some of my corn.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Osmosis said:


> The active ingredient in the water preservative is sodium hypochlorite @ 5.25%. The rest is composed of inert ingredients @ 94.75%.


Hope you didn't pay more than $2/gal,.............for household bleach.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Post removed by sideKahr, others beat me to it.


----------

